# Publishing Genres



## Zabobula (Jul 11, 2011)

Can anyone tell me about companies that publish specific genres of writing? I've been looking for companies that publish fictional stories with action, or horror, or mystery, or thriller. Does anyone know of any companies that work around these specific genres?


----------



## Sam (Jul 11, 2011)

There are literally hundreds. Do a Google search for "publishing house, thrillers" and see what comes up. Repeat for the other genres. It might also be wise to check which companies do and don't accept unsolicited manuscripts. Many require the work to be pitched by an agent representing the author. If you don't want an agent, Google "publishing companies who accept unsolicited manuscripts". Many will state what genre(s) they represent on their home page.


----------



## Zabobula (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok cool. Thanks for the information. Unfortunately I'm not to familiar with many publishing agencies out there...the only one I've actually heard of is Penguin. lol


----------



## Auskar (Aug 7, 2011)

Zabobula said:


> Can anyone tell me about companies that publish specific genres of writing? I've been looking for companies that publish fictional stories with action, or horror, or mystery, or thriller. Does anyone know of any companies that work around these specific genres?


Horror and mystery are genres.  Thriller?  Is that a genre or a type of novel within a genre.  Basically, it's a sort of spy novel on steroids.  Action is not a genre.

Du0trope.com lists genres for each publisher.


----------

